# Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27



## parnass (Jan 31, 2006)

Between today and February 27, a Target Store in my area has a "_Temporary Price Cut_" on the *River Rock 2C*, *River Rock 2AA*, and several different colored *2AA Mini Maglite* flashlights.

The River Rock 2AA price is $9.88, the 2C price is $12.88, and they are selling the 2AA Mini Maglites for $6.22. All of these include alkaline batteries. I think the Mini Maglites include a nylon belt holster.

I also saw an open top and bottom Maglight leather belt holster reduced to under $4, though I don't recall the exact price.

As discussed in other threads, the River Rock 2C and 2AA beams are very narrow with little spill and have quite a blue tint.

All these lights are located near the smoke detector display.

They had also slashed the price of an *Eddie Bauer/Coast* stainless steel LED light to about $4, but it runs on 3 AAAA (quadruple A) batteries. It is located in the Camping department.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Do they have copper minimags? What other colors?


----------



## parnass (Jan 31, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Do they have copper minimags? What other colors?



This Target had copper, pewter, black, and one other color, but I forgot which one.

I think they had temporarily cut the prices on D-cell Maglights, too, but I didn't pay attention to them.

Haven't been to other Targets since this sale started (today), so I don't know if it is widespread. Over the past few weeks, I visited about 5 Target stores, buying Leatherman tools and Victorinox Swiss Army knives on 75% clearance. Clearance prices varied from store to store.

I use the self service bar code scanners in the store to check prices because some items (e.g., Leatherman S4 Squirt) were reduced by 75%, but bore no clearance price sticker.

The River Rock and Mini Maglites were not marked clearance, but were listed as _"temporary price cuts"_ instead.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Macaw (Jan 31, 2006)

Making room for Mag Leds perhaps?


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 31, 2006)

Lights aren't the only nice clearance stuff. All the Lexan survival bottles(with gear inside, advertised as Winter Emergency Kits) are reduced to $6 at mine. 
I got an EB kit with a neat pair of binoculars, flask, and belt hoslter to hold both, for just under $8. Was called the Stadium Set.
Also saw Inova Radient 1xAA's for the first time today there.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

That is really cheap. They were priced well to begin with. The only thing I don't like about them is that the switch is a reverse clickie. If you use your light "on" for long periods that is good, but I like to blast mine in momentary mode. 

Does anyone know if the button size differs between the 2C and 2AA? The 2AA button is really small- I'd prefer something more thumb-sized.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Sounds like an expedition to the local Target is in order... 

parnass, the reason I asked about copper minimags is because they're getting harder to find, and I had a few people in the colored minimag GB looking for them. My local Target (not that *local* as I have to drive for about 20 minutes to get there) hasn't carried copper minimags in a long time, so I couldn't get them. Maybe you could make these available for other people? Just a thought.


----------



## Dave Bui (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

good lookin out Parnass

just came back from Target with a AA River Rock and a Leatherman Squirt. Dont need them but at those prices you cant go wrong. By the way, the fourth color of the M*gs (atleast at mine) are the blue ones.

David


----------



## dim (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Typically designed for throw, I can deal with a no-spill type beam like my Inova XO3. But if the RR 2AA is a rebranded Aurora 2AA, the total output and throw, as reviewed by flashlightreviews.com, 825 (about 12 lumens) and 450 respectively, seem lackluster to me, Are the RR and the Aurora essentially the same flashlight? How does the RR 2AA compare to the RR 2C?

73
dim


----------



## lightcacher (Jan 31, 2006)

Say Omega Man, did you say you saw a 1xAA Radiant at Target? I have the 2xAA but didn't know they made a 1xAA. That would be a neat, little light.


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 31, 2006)

lightcacher said:


> Say Omega Man, did you say you saw a 1xAA Radiant at Target? I have the 2xAA but didn't know they made a 1xAA. That would be a neat, little light.


Yup, I did a double take as well. It was hanging below the Microlights. I had don't remember how much. I shoulda got it on principal, since I'd never seen or read baout it before. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Great prices


----------



## AshA4 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

My local target was stocked full when they first started carrying the Inovas but seem to have a hard time keeping stock or just restocking. I'm gonna check those prices this weekend. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## daloosh (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Thanks for the headsup! Picked up a couple lights, how can you go wrong for ten bucks? As well as a Leatherman Juice and Victorinox Hiker at 75% off, oh and an Eddi Bauer lexan bottle for a dollar fifty. Not a bad haul!

daloosh


----------



## Ikonomi (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Looks like I'll have to check out Target tomorrow. River Rock is supposed to be releasing some new lights in April, by the way, including a "very bright" 1AA.

Too bad they just closed the Target by my house on the 28th. RIP, Sharpstown Target. We will forever love you.


----------



## parnass (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's an update to my report about Target's flashlight sale. I visited a different Target store tonight.

Target is also selling the River Rock 3AAA Krypton/3 LED flashlight for $7.88, reduced from $12.99. This model comes in two different color housings and the packages bear the nomenclature T-AR303X-P and T-AR303X-B.

The leather Maglight holster I cited earlier is priced at $3.11.

4D Maglite prices have been temporarily cut to $16.89.

When my wife saw how bright the spot was on my new River Rock 2AA 1.5 watt flashlight, she asked if she could have it. Her job requires use of a flashlight to perform inspections and the bright spot would be better suited than the light she had been using. I gave her the light, then bought a few more for myself.  

I just posted more information about the River Rock 2AA 1.5 watt light in the Reviews section:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1254364#post1254364


----------



## SuperNinja (Feb 1, 2006)

I picked up a 2C today, and had the 2AA from a couple months ago.




greenlight said:


> Does anyone know if the button size differs between the 2C and 2AA? The 2AA button is really small- I'd prefer something more thumb-sized.


The diameter of the button on the 2AA and 2C is the same (10mm).

The height of the buttons is different.
The center of the button on the 2AA is about 3mm tall.
The center of the button on the 2C is about flush with the surface of the flashlight. 

It takes about the same force to turn both lights on.
The button on the 2C takes a little less force than the 2AA, when it comes to using it as "momentary off" button.





dim said:


> How does the RR 2AA compare to the RR 2C?


The 2AA and the 2C put out equal sized, perfectly circular spots.
The 2AA puts out a slightly whiter light, with a slight tint of blue.
The 2C puts out a slightly yellower light, with a slight tint of green.

The 2AA is slightly brighter than the 2C.


----------



## stopatrain (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Gotta go to Target tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## garageguy (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I checked out the Target closest to me last night and no temporary price cuts on flashlights, aawww man. I will check some of the other local Targets today.


----------



## zespectre (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I've heard some rumors that Target has big plans for it's camping/outdoors departments this spring. Unfortunately I have no details.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Lowes will price match Target's prices and take a further 10% off... so that minimag will be 5.60 at Lowes after the price match.  They will have to call a Target store and verify the price unless you can bring them in some other kind of proof, but they are ok with doing that for ya.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Run the barcodes under the price scanners. There were no shelf markings indicating the price reductions at the Target that I went to last night, but the scanner (and cash register) did reflect the price reductions.



garageguy said:


> I checked out the Target closest to me last night and no temporary price cuts on flashlights, aawww man. I will check some of the other local Targets today.


----------



## secamp32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Were the innova lights on sale too? What about the RR lantern?


----------



## parnass (Feb 1, 2006)

secamp32 said:


> Were the innova lights on sale too? What about the RR lantern?



There were no half price signs on them at the 2 Target stores I visited, but I didn't check their bar codes. Good idea, though.

I was more interested in the River Rock 2AA.


----------



## lordsaryon (Feb 1, 2006)

I just went, and most were about $3 off. No leatherman's on sale either 

If they are still 75% off, is that all of them? Or just the squirt?


----------



## jbay (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*



Ikonomi said:


> Looks like I'll have to check out Target tomorrow. River Rock is supposed to be releasing some new lights in April, by the way, including a "very bright" 1AA.
> 
> Too bad they just closed the Target by my house on the 28th. RIP, Sharpstown Target. We will forever love you.


 
Where did you hear about a new bright 1AA ? That could be interesting.


----------



## BlackDecker (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Buyer Beware! The RR 2C and 2AA are probably the WORST lights in the RR lineup. Those 2 lights provide only throw... ZERO spill. The 2AA I own is nothing but a shelf queen - completely useless to me as a flashlight.

RR 2AAA - A true best buy for $10. Great cheap EDC.
RR Combo incan/3 LED - The incan is worthless but the 3 nichias are nice.
RR Headlamp - Another true bargain for $15
RR 4AA Lantern - Awesome lantern for $20
RR 2AA - If you want nothing but a full moon beam with nothing else, then this is your light! lol
RR 2C - See RR 2AA above.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Feb 1, 2006)

At my local Target they put some of the EB camping stuff that was on clearance on the back end of one of the aisles. It was not mixed in with the rest of the EB stuff on the shelves. So remember to check the ends of the aisles. All the stuff there that was on sale had clearance red tags on it.


----------



## Omega Man (Feb 1, 2006)

lightcacher said:


> Say Omega Man, did you say you saw a 1xAA Radiant at Target? I have the 2xAA but didn't know they made a 1xAA. That would be a neat, little light.


Sorry sorry sorry...I'm dumb. I went back today to look for that light, and after finding it hidden behind a X1, it turned out to be an Inova Radiant 2AAA.
It seriously is small, and looks like it would only be able to fit 1AA. I shoulda read the packaging better. 
Nothing Leatherman or Victorinox on sale at mine. Or EB, for that matter.
I saw no signs for anything being 75% either. But a tight leather minimag holster was a good deal for $3.15.
Sorry lightcacher!!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

The 2C has a little bit of side spill. I think it's a decent light for the money. It has a really long runtime on 2C batteries.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I wouldn't have paid the original price on the 2C (or 2AA) but at $9.88/12.88 respectively they're kind of hard to pass up as beaters/loaners. Actually the 2AA went into the wife's purse replace the 4AA ProPoly Lux (a bit big for a purse light  ).



InfidelCastro said:


> The 2C has a little bit of side spill. I think it's a decent light for the money. It has a really long runtime on 2C batteries.


----------



## wwglen (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

If you are going to cealing bounce or hook up a diffuser for use during a power outtage then side spill doesn't matter.

What does matter is the long run time of the 2-C cells and the ability to use rechargables in the 2-AA.

I think I will get one of each.

wwglen


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Both the 2AA and 2C run fine on NiMH batteries (C's or AA's in adapters with the 2C model.) There does not appear to be any difference in output levels either, at least not visually.



wwglen said:


> If you are going to cealing bounce or hook up a diffuser for use during a power outtage then side spill doesn't matter.
> 
> What does matter is the long run time of the 2-C cells and the ability to use rechargables in the 2-AA.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveG (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Just got the RR-2aa and for the price at Target now, not a bad light for the price. I thought from what I have read about this one it was going to be just like my Inova X1. A light that is well built but drives me nuts w no spill at all. But the RR has some ring like spill on mine,not much but some. For under $10 a good deal.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Kind of reminds me of the Coast LED-Lenser lights with the moon beam. Regardless of the negatives, the spot is pretty bright rivaling many Luxeons and pretty much beats the pants off of anything else currently available in the $10-13 price range.



DaveG said:


> Just got the RR-2aa and for the price at Target now, not a bad light for the price. I thought from what I have read about this one it was going to be just like my Inova X1. A light that is well built but drives me nuts w no spill at all. But the RR has some ring like spill on mine,not much but some. For under $10 a good deal.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*



Brighteyez said:


> Kind of reminds me of the Coast LED-Lenser lights with the moon beam. Regardless of the negatives, the spot is pretty bright rivaling many Luxeons and pretty much beats the pants off of anything else currently available in the $10-13 price range.


 Your right it does. I am looking forward to see what is going to replace these lights in Targets stock.


----------



## stopatrain (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Went to Target today and bought 2 - River Rock 2aa for $9.88 ea.

Bright spot w/no spill ok light for $9.88.


----------



## owenbright (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*



secamp32 said:


> Were the innova lights on sale too? What about the RR lantern?


 
I just picked up a RR lantern for 12.88 + tax.


----------



## Mr_Light (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Our local Target here in Maryland had the RR 2C , and 2AA on sale, but the Lantern scanned at full price $19.99:mecry: .


----------



## the_beast (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Has anybody tried to mod the River Rock led/incan hybrid combination light? I've read that the leds are good but the incan is useless. Which is a pity because t this new price it sounds like a great way of getting a reasonable and compact hybrid (without the expense of lithiums or that stupid long tube that Streamlight calls the TT-3AA). 
I want to know if it'll be any good with one of the TwinTask bulbs in place of the stock krypton, but don't know which one to choose.

Can someone who owns this light and a DMM tell me the voltage put to the incan? I've heard the stock bulb is rated at 3v but as the light runs on 3xAAAs it might be overdriven slightly. Or do they just rely on the low current output of the AAAs to keep from popping the bulb? If this is the case has anybody tried running the hybrid on NiMHs?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## rfwjr (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I tried the Target near my office and they only had Mini Mags reduced, but the Target near my house had the River Rock 2AA for 9.88 each so I grabbed a couple. I did not see the lantern on sale at the Targets I went to I wouldn't mind picking another one up.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ikonomi*
_Looks like I'll have to check out Target tomorrow. River Rock is supposed to be releasing some new lights in April, by the way, including a "very bright" 1AA.

Too bad they just closed the Target by my house on the 28th. RIP, Sharpstown Target. We will forever love you._




jbay said:


> Where did you hear about a new bright 1AA ? That could be interesting.


 

Yes, I would like to hear more about this too!


----------



## speederino (Feb 2, 2006)

Popped into the local Target last night and only the big Mags were reduced. Minimags were regular price 8.62 if I remember correctly. The minis were in copper, pewter, and black. Wasn't really worth the trip, so to make it worth my time I picked up a Brinkmann Maxfire. 

So my flashaholism begins....


----------



## Redjam (Feb 2, 2006)

Regarding the moon beam spot of the 2AA, it's usefulness may be narrowed compared to a light with more spill, but for some purposes it excels. For example, if you are looking for a light to a dark trail in the woods, this one is NOT it, and would drive you nuts. But, if you want a light in the woods to back up a floody headlamp, to be used to spot specific things at some distance, the 2AA RR is great. Particularly at this price point.


----------



## Spectrum (Feb 2, 2006)

BlackDecker said:


> Buyer Beware! The RR 2C and 2AA are probably the WORST lights in the RR lineup. Those 2 lights provide only throw... ZERO spill. The 2AA I own is nothing but a shelf queen - completely useless to me as a flashlight.


 Couldn't agree more. I tried to like mine, but as you say, it is pretty useless. Don't remember the datails, but the Aurora review made me want this particular light. IMHO, another argument for real life beam shots instead of white surface at one meter.


----------



## Paul6ppc (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Has anyone tried to etch the lens? or part of the lens? Would the outer edge be the part to etch while keeping a good spot? Either chemically or dremel/sanding? I bought the 2c and tried it last night walking the dog,real good spot at 75 ft.It is brighter tham my fenix l2p.I would like a bit more spill out of it, Great runtime, nice size in my hand.


----------



## hyperslug (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*



Paul6ppc said:


> Has anyone tried to etch he lens? or part of the lens? Would the outer edge be the part to etch while keeping a good spot? Either chemically or dremel/sanding? I bought the 2c and tried it last night walking the dog,real good spot at 75 ft.It is brighter tham my fenix l2p.I would like a bit more spill out of it, Great runtime, nice size in my hand.


Good idea. I think I'll experiment with Glad Press'n seal tonight to see how to diffuse it a little.


----------



## Lmtfi (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Smells like a fire sale. Makes you wonder what is going to arrive soon to fill these spots...

[cough] magled [cough]


----------



## toyrolex (Feb 2, 2006)

Was wondering if RR 2AA is a good car light when looking for street signs, home addresses, etc.

Everybody's saying this light is all throw, but flashlightreviews.com's throw numbers (for the equivalent Aurora 2AA) show it's pretty weak compared to other flashlights. For example:

Aurora 2AA: ~ 450 at beam center.
MiniMag 2AA: ~ 884 at beam center.

Am I interpreting the numbers correctly?

BTW, I never knew flashlights could be so fun!


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 2, 2006)

I think this is one of those cases where a side by side comparison will do far more to explain things that simply reading numbers. Essentially a variation of "a picture is worth a thousand words" Perhaps the beamshots at flashlight reviews can clarify things a bit more or better yet, for $10 just pick one up at Target and play with it. If you don't like it, just take it back to the store.



toyrolex said:


> Aurora 2AA: ~ 450 at beam center.
> MiniMag 2AA: ~ 884 at beam center.
> 
> Am I interpreting the numbers correctly?
> ...


----------



## secamp32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I'm just back from our local TarJay and the minimags and the RR 2aa and 2 c lights were on sale. Everything else including the rr lantern was full price. I had previously bought then returned the rr 2c. So based on this thread I passed on the 2AA. Bummer, I was hoping the Innovas would be on sale too. :mecry:


----------



## Raven (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought two of them. Just get the cashier to scan the bar code, and it will show the sale price.

My initial thoughts.

well built
very narrow beam
perfect hotspot
some blue tint

Anyone have a runtime on these lights?

Oh, yeah. I'm glad I found out about this sale


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 2, 2006)

I splurged and got a 2AA river rock 1.5 watt and it is like a souped up uk2AAA eled. The ball of light is annoying but useful for sure. I like the side click switch although it is a little stiff but once you get used to it, it is fine. I wonder if the light can be modded with a luxeon and a reflector and new lens, it would be nicer then.


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 3, 2006)

Raven said:


> I just bought two of them. Just get the cashier to scan the bar code, and it will show the sale price.
> 
> My initial thoughts.
> 
> ...


Packaging says 2.5 hours on 2AAA batteries.


----------



## hyperslug (Feb 3, 2006)

The head was sealed, probably with some CA type bond. Pliers + rubber jar opener undid it, but the pliers cut through the rubber and gashed the finish a tad. Oh well.






Nichia





1/2 tapping, 1/2 pulling, it comes out:





Driver





Head





The "reflector" is entirely black plastic. The inside of it looks a little shinier than the outside, but it looks like it reflects close to 0% light.





Lens





Stock beam:





Beam without "reflector". Note the squarish pattern on the hotspot fringe.





Beam no "reflector" + Glad Press 'N Seal on the inside. Looks like a galaxy.





Here's a shot without the lens. The LED refuses to light unless it's pushed all the way in, which it is when the head is attached. Using clear packing tape and the reflector, I managed to secure it in long enough to get this shot. The banding is caused by the packing tape.





Also tried:
Frosting inside of lens by rubbing with acetone. No effect.
Hammering on lens to remove it. No effect, lens stuck tight.

I'd like to replace the lens with something clear, but can't get it out. Help?


----------



## greenlight (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome pics of the RR2AA. I tried so many times to open the damn thing with different wrenches. The black thing is not a reflector, it is an anti-reflector. I wanted to paint it with glowpaint to make the head glow. That would be a cool project, especially with the 2c, with larger optic.


----------



## SuperNinja (Feb 3, 2006)

hyperslug said:


> Pliers + rubber jar opener undid it, but the pliers cut through the rubber and gashed the finish a tad. Oh well.


Pliers is usually a bad idea, it's too easy to damage the finish.

I recommend strap wrenches, like this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=40198

I don't recommend using the small strap wrench on anything that requires an immense amount of torque though.
I ended up destroying the small strap wrench when I was using the large/small pair of wrenches, trying to get the head off of a light. Luckily they have a lifetime warantee, so I just got a new set.

I will buy a second set, so I will be ready with two large wrenches the next time I need to show a flashlight who is boss!


----------



## Ikonomi (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

The River Rock 1AA was mentioned to me in an email from John, the owner of RR. I'm looking forward to it as well.

owenbright, what region are you in? I checked on the RR lanterns today at Target, and they ring up full price down here. Interestingly, it seemed that someone had hidden the remaining two lanterns behind other lights, in the very back. Which one of you was it?


----------



## C4LED (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*



Ikonomi said:


> The River Rock 1AA was mentioned to me in an email from John, the owner of RR. I'm looking forward to it as well.
> 
> owenbright, what region are you in? I checked on the RR lanterns today at Target, and they ring up full price down here. Interestingly, it seemed that someone had hidden the remaining two lanterns behind other lights, in the very back. Which one of you was it?



Is this 1AA supposed to be a .5 watt like the 2AAA?


----------



## GeoScouter (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I stopped at Target today and the sign price showed regular price. I scanned the 2C and 2AA light and they rang up at half price. So I got both of them. I'll have to try tonight and see how good they throw. In the house the 2AA seems to be a little brighter but the 2C run time is nice. I like lights with spill but I can see the advantage of using these to point something out.



Steve


----------



## srvctec (Feb 4, 2006)

Stopped at my local Target last night and they are all out and no rain checks.


----------



## Stormdrane (Feb 4, 2006)

I went by Target and picked up three of the half price River Rock flashlights. The 2aa, 2c, and 3aaa battery lights. The output is fine for my uses as extras for the house and cars and worth the lower price. I also noticed they were carrying a couple of the new Leatherman knives but no price was marked for them. They knives looked alright, but I'm not to keen on 420 grade steel for a knife blade.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 4, 2006)

I picked up one of the mini-mags today and I immediately replaced the dim yellow bulb and factory reflector with a TerraLux TLE-5 1W drop-in replacement module and reflector. I tested it before and after and the Terralux is a lot brighter than the incandescent OEM lamp (and a lot whiter, of course).


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying a few MMs while they're cheap so I can put in some of those colored Nite Ize drops coming out next month, have a nice little LED rainbow. 
...does anyone have a single clue what the heck the green and blue ones are for? Red I understand, but blue and green?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 4, 2006)

Green and blue might be better for map reading at night.


----------



## 42km (Feb 4, 2006)

AlexSchira said:


> ...does anyone have a single clue what the heck the green and blue ones are for? Red I understand, but blue and green?


 
IIRC, Game blood shows up better under blue light and deer/elk can't see green light.

42km


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 4, 2006)

...Oh. I live in Chicago. But hey, if a deer ever tries to jack my car...he's goin' DOWN...


----------



## bjn70 (Feb 4, 2006)

My local Target had sale prices clearly marked, and marked as "temporary price reduction". I have a few MJLED's so I bought some more MM's to go with them. My store had copper, blue, black and pewter. I wished they had some red ones.

I alredy had a 2AA RR so I didn't buy more of them.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 5, 2006)

My nearest Target had the 2AA Minimag, the 2AAA River Rock, and the 2C River Rock, but not the 2AA River Rock.

Guess which one I was hoping to find.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 5, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> My nearest Target had the 2AA Minimag, the 2AAA River Rock, and the 2C River Rock, but not the 2AA River Rock.
> 
> Guess which one I was hoping to find.




I think the 2C is a better overall light than the 2AA.


----------



## jbay (Feb 5, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> I think the 2C is a better overall light than the 2AA.


 
I have the 2AA RR and run lithiums in it . Much brighter. Why is the 2C a better overall light than the 2AA. If it is , I might have to pick one up.


----------



## Bill Norris (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I just bought two RR 2C's for my wife and daughter to keep in their cars for emergencies. Because of the longer run time, the 2C model made sense to me.

Now I see what everybody is talking about. No spill at all! 

I tried the scotch tape idea, but that didn't seem to do much. I read several other suggestions and wonder if there is a consensus opinion about what the best way to get some spill? 

Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## Blindspot (Feb 5, 2006)

Stormdrane said:


> I went by Target and picked up three of the half price River Rock flashlights. The 2aa, 2c, and 3aaa battery lights. The output is fine for my uses as extras for the house and cars and worth the lower price. I also noticed they were carrying a couple of the new Leatherman knives but no price was marked for them. They knives looked alright, but I'm not to keen on 420 grade steel for a knife blade.



Hi - The three pictured lights are the three I bought at target several months ago. Here is my quick, very limited review:

All three are well constructed for the price range. The 2aa seems to be the re-branded Aurora 2aa as pointed out by _dim_, so you can read a review at flashlightreviews.com. The 2c is just about the same light, but not as blue a beam.

The 2aa and the 2c throw very tight spots with very little (if any) spill. The 2aa has quite a blue tint. I was surprised at the throw of both - reasonably good. You have to WANT a very, very tight spot with limited total lumens, or your not gonna like either light. I would not go as far as _BlackDecker_ and declare them useless, for the sale prices quoted in this thread, they are a good deal. I will say I do have a selection of other, higher end lights, however, so I am a bit spoiled and rarely use my River Rocks  .


The 3aaa is a decent light only if you are using the LEDs - it is basically a tame flood good for general illuminating short range. Not particularly bright. The incandescent bulb is unimpressive. You can focus the incandescent, but not the LEDs.

If I had to own only one, I think I would have the 2c and toss it in the car as a decent general use, low output spot flashlight that I would not hesitate to loan out or give away to someone in a jam.

I also bought an Inova Radiant AA at the same time I bought the three RR lights. If this is of any help, I think I would keep the Inova over any of the three RR lights. Not that the Inova is all that good, but I find it fairly useful as a sort of Minim*g replacement.


----------



## BlackDecker (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Those 3 lights pictured above are definitely the worst of the entire RR line. 

On the other hand, the 2aaa flashlight, 4aa lantern, and 2aaa headlamp are quite impressive for their price range.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 6, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Do they have copper minimags? What other colors?



I'm sad to report my local Target only had *one* Maglite on the rack: a lonely black Soli :green: There were 2-3 of each RR model, and 1-2 of the Inova offerings (X-series, and Radiant).


----------



## tsask (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I was impressed @ $9.95 . I went back the next day!! the throw and optics remind me of my Inova T1.they also had the leather mag holster on sale 1/2 price $3.00 .it fits the 2AA nicely.Sears for my Dorcy Super 1 watt now Target for my River Rock 2 AAA LED. nice to shop and see the lights before I buy


----------



## parnass (Feb 6, 2006)

tsask said:


> I was impressed @ $9.95 . I went back the next day!! the throw and optics remind me of my Inova T1...



Yup. The more I use the River Rock 2AA, the more fun I have . It's a good deal at under $10. It has virtually no spill, but fills a niche in my flashlight arsenal. It has better throw than my other 2AA lights and I carry it easily in my shirt or jacket pocket.

I bought three of them. My wife uses one in her job.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 6, 2006)

jbay said:


> I have the 2AA RR and run lithiums in it . Much brighter. Why is the 2C a better overall light than the 2AA. If it is , I might have to pick one up.




In my opinion, the larger reflector of the 2C puts out more light and also as a result more sidespill. They are both focused beams, but the 2AA appears to have almost zero sidespill while the 2C has a small amount. Also the runtime of the 2C is much better of course.


----------



## sizzlechest (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Thanks for the tip, picked up three lights. I was on the fence, but those prices are too good to pass up.
I wish the headlamp was on sale too......


----------



## Paul6ppc (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I picked up a 2c ,its well built great run time, I wouldnt pay $24.99 but at $12 with batteries it is a good deal. Great spot decent throw to about 75 feet.I like the feel in hand,not to skinny.Fill in a nitch that was empty before.


----------



## parnass (Feb 6, 2006)

I am able to obtain more spill from the River Rock 2AA 1.5 watt flashlight by placing a translucent 35 mm plastic film container over the head of the light.

See this article:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1262971&postcount=7


----------



## Blindspot (Feb 7, 2006)

parnass said:


> I am able to obtain more spill from the River Rock 2AA 1.5 watt flashlight by placing a translucent 35 mm plastic film container over the head of the light.
> 
> See this article:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1262971&postcount=7



Parnass - That is the funniest thing I have seen tonight! It is a helpful suggestion, but I think it also underscores the limited appeal of the tight (but not too bright) spot of the 2aa RR. 

As a footnote, I got my Fenix L2P in the mail today. So far, so good. I'm wearing it on my belt and expect to get lots of use from it. I hope to try it out with a variety of film canisters shortly! :naughty: 

Just kidding! :laughing:


----------



## thezman (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

To continue with the disassembly that _*hyperslug*_ started, here is what the head looks like.







The 4th part from the left was pressed into the head. I noticed no adhesive of any kind. I boiled the head and then hammered on the lens with a wooden dowel with the lip of the head resting on the vise jaws. It did leave marks on the lens, but they were easily removed with some Simichrome polish. The head assemby did get some marks on it from the vise.

I put a regular glass lens in and the moonbeam was larger but had a very blue color to it. I reversed the stock lens so the bubble faced the led and the moonbeam roughly doubled in size, but it had a yellow dot in the middle.

I'll have to wait until dark to get a better idea if anything I did actually will improve the usefulness of the light.


----------



## Omega Man (Feb 7, 2006)

My Target has been restocked with Gerber tools, and they have a new Gerber light combo I've never seen. It's 2 of the small round keylights, one green one white, and a Xenon/LED combo light. The bulb looked tiny, almost like a minimag bulb, with I think 4 LED around the outside. It was $24.95, too much to drop on a lark. Also, the combo ran on 3AAA, I think. 
I cannot find this light on Gerber's page or anywhere else, so far.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 7, 2006)

thezman said:


> To continue with the disassembly that _*hyperslug*_ started, here is what the head looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_____________________________________________


Thanx very much. This is good info on how to dis-assemble. If you leave the lens out entirely - does that give a good flood w/ no spots in the beam ? 

Please tell us the best sollution to more spill-beam when you get done. 

P.S. - Did you see my suggestion to put Scotch *matte* tape on the lens to defuse the beam ?... give it a try


I'll be waiting for your results - thanx.



___________________________________________


----------



## thezman (Feb 7, 2006)

TooManyGizmos said:


> _____________________________________________
> Thanx very much. This is good info on how to dis-assemble. If you leave the lens out entirely - does that give a good flood w/ no spots in the beam ?


*It has a larger spot (but it's an ugly, blueish looking one), and more spill, but not enough spill to really make any difference.*



> Please tell us the best sollution to more spill-beam when you get done.


*I haven't found a way to make it any better.*







> P.S. - Did you see my suggestion to put Scotch *matte* tape on the lens to defuse the beam ?... give it a try.


*Yes, I saw your tip about the tape. It did diffuse the light, creating a much softer spot and more spill, but at the cost of less overall light*.
 
*I reassembled the light back to the way it came from the factory. I can live with it the way it is.*


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 7, 2006)

O.K. then Zman - thanks for the report. Lots of usefull info.

Maybe we'll all have to appreciate the qualities of this light just the way it is. spot




___________________________________________


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Thanks to this thread - I picked up one of the River Rock 1.5w 2AA - knowing full well it has a spot beam -

I did a comparison review with lots of side-by-side beamshots over in the LED section -

River Rock 1.5w 2AA (link)

Despite my initial skeptisism and negativity toward spot lights - I actually like this light. 
Like Paul6ppc said earlier about the 2C version, this 2AA spot beam also fills a niche in my collection 
and I found it very useful and practical for outdoors. 

I'll probably investigate the 2C version as well now.....


----------



## garageguy (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Ok, thezman was able to completely disassemble the light (which seemed impossible before) great job. Has anyone tried sticking a reflector and lens from a cheap 2D flashlight in the RR 2C? I think that you could cut down the reflector and plastic lens and make it fit. This would certainly help with the zero sidespill of the stock setup. I have been thinking of getting a 2C to try this, unless someone has already done it and it doesn't make much a difference.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

*UnknownVT* wrote: _"Thanks to this thread - I picked up one of the River Rock 1.5w 2AA - knowing full well it has a spot beam -_
_I did a comparison review with lots of side-by-side beamshots over in the LED section -_
_River Rock 1.5w 2AA__ (link) _
_Despite my initial skeptisism and negativity toward spot lights - I actually like this light. _
_and I found it very useful and practical for outdoors. _

_I'll probably investigate the 2C version as well now...."_

As previously "threatened" I picked up a 2C version of the River Rock 1.5w - again knowing it is a spot beam very much like the 2AA version I've already reviewed.

The price was $12.88 not quite half its original price - but hey who's counting.....

In my comparison review - posted over at the LED section -

River Rock 1.5w 2C (link)

I said the beams of this 2C version and the 2AA were so similar that they were 
like two peas in a pod.....


----------



## garageguy (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I couldn't hold off any longer, made a trip to Target last night. I got the 2C version. I think the build quality is really good for $12.88. The 2C does have some very dim sidespill. Using this light for anything close range can be a little bit annoying, but taking it outside and viewing things at 20ft or more it is quite useful. At this range the spot is large enough for getting a good picture of what you are looking at without having to scan too much.

This light will not be for everyone. It's beam is not like that of a tradiotional flashlight, but IMO it is not totally useless. I think I will throw it in with my camping gear, the 9hr runtime will be nice to have when in the middle of the woods.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Does anyone know if the Target stores will be restocking themselves with these half-price lights before this sale runs out or is that not likely to happen?
My local ones have been out when I've checked during this week.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

*RebelXTNC* wrote: _"Does anyone know if the Target stores will be restocking themselves with these half-price lights before this sale runs out or is that not likely to happen?"_

Probably _UN_likely -

Traditionally at Target when one sees a strange cents figure like .88 of these River Rock 1.5w - it normally means it is a clearance/closeout.

However there might be the slight possibility of a store which does not move these, to send them to a store where they were sold out quickly - I am guessing here - 
I think there have been some CPF members who have worked at Target - who may know better.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

My Target store did restock the half-price River Rock lights with at least 2 of each model. I got one of the 2xC models but passed on the others.


----------



## tsask (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*



parnass said:


> I also saw an open top and bottom Maglight leather belt holster reduced to under $4, though I don't recall the exact price.
> QUOTE]
> I picked one up for $3.99. It fits the RR2AA quite nicely it allows me to place my RR 2 AA on my glass coffee table
> if you get a RR 2AA it's not a bad move for that mag holster


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 14, 2006)

^ It"s $3.22


----------



## the_beast (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Dunno if these are still available (did somebody say the reduced signs had gone - I think in another thread maybe?), but I got the Combo light for about $8. As previously stated the stock LEDs are great and the incan is useless.

I just went to BrightGuy, ordered a pack of Streamlight TwinTask 3C bulbs and popped one into the head instead. It's a bit tricky to get it in there (the wires are a bit thicker), but it makes a great alternative to the stock bulb.

I currently power it with 3 Sanyo AAA NiMHs, but when I next order some Lithiums I'm gonna drop in an 18500 in place of the batteries and holder. Fresh off the charger it should give a nice overdrive to the bulb and make it a little whiter.

All in all a great dual powered light for $10. It'sbuilt like a tank and the performance is around that of the TwinTask 3C (the brightest of the TwinTasks) but in a much smaller form factor and at a lot lower price. It's no A2, but it'll do me for 1/20th the price.


----------



## nakahoshi (Feb 25, 2006)

I was in target last night, and i was looking at the C and AA River Rock flashlights but i diddnt want to spend the 20 dollars a peice, so i picked up the AAA RR pocket light instead. Then last night after i got home i discovered this thread so i got up early and headed out to target. They had pretty much full stock of the AA RR and the C RR lights. They had alot of the AA mags as well. I picked up a blue one to swap in the Night Ize from walmart. So for about 10 dollars i have a 3led mini mag. The river rock lights are nice, the spot is pretty tight so it has its uses. they feel really solid, and if the aurora is listed at 30 dollars, i dont mind spending 10 dollars for a hell of a deal. i should go pick up a few more to keep in the car. does anyone know if there going to stop stocking River Rock or the sale is just a regular sale? and also, there wassnt any sign for them being on sale, thats why i walked by them last night.


----------



## nemul (Feb 25, 2006)

anyone droped in a reflector?


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 25, 2006)

*nakahoshi *wrote: _"I was in target last night, and i was looking at the C and AA River Rock flashlights _
_there wassnt any sign for them being on sale, thats why i walked by them last night."_

There was another post that said the signs were down......

and they were when I was last in Target a few days ago -

BUT using those self scanners dotted around the shop the River Rocks were still on sale - 
the 2C version scanned at $12.88 - same price as I bought mine when the signs were still up.

Might want to try scanning the lights to see.


----------



## Stormdrane (Feb 25, 2006)

The 'Temporary Price Cut' ends 2/27. I just got back from the local Target and the signs were still up, but they were out of stock. Lots of empty pegs, not just the RR stuff, but the Inova, and Maglites as well.


----------



## parnass (Feb 28, 2006)

*Target prices back up on RR 2C and 2AA lights*

I was lucky to be in Target on the first day of the River Rock sale and posted about it here. Many of us took advantage of the steep price cuts to buy new flashlights.

The sale ended yesterday (Feb. 27). I was curious to see whether the prices would be cut even further so I visited a Target store today.

The _temporary price cut_ signs have been removed. I scanned the product bar codes on a few of the River Rock lights. The price of the 2C and 2AA lights are back up. The 2C price is almost $25 and the 2AA price is almost $20. The 3AAA krypton/LED light is still $12.88. The Mini Maglites are remain on sale.

I didn't check the price on the Maglite leather holster, but the _temporary price cut_ sign was gone.


----------



## maxilux (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi, sorry for asking, what is Target, have they a website?


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 28, 2006)

It's a department store chain in the U.S. Like WalMart, but on a smaller scale with a cleaner appearance and slightly better merchandise.



maxilux said:


> Hi, sorry for asking, what is Target, have they a website?


----------



## daloosh (Feb 28, 2006)

TooManyGizmos, blindspot, RebelXTNC, nakahoshi, welcome all to CPF, why dontchall stay awhile! 

parnass, thanks for the update on the prices.

maxilux, the website is www.target.com, but they don't sell the River Rock line or maglites online. And I have no ideer if they ship to Germany either.

welcome again,
daloosh


----------



## maxilux (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks, did you know who sells River Rock and makes worldwide shipping?


----------



## WNG (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, I managed to pick up a set of RR projector lens-ed lights before the sale was over.
I already picked up a 2AA version when I purchased a RR 2AAA last month.
The silver-bodied 2AAA is a joy to use and gets many oohs and ahhhs.
The overall quality of the RR lights are very good, especially for the sale price.
Nice workmanship. 
My initial enthusiasm for the 2AA and its 2C counterpart has since diminished with their subsequent use. I now have to agree with BlackDecker that these lights are not very useful in real world use.
The Nichia Jupiter LED doesn't provide enough lumens to make the moonbeam spot very useful at a distance. And without enough spill, it's not as useful from close up to 2 meters. The spot has a yellowy center with a blue fringe ring. Most annoying when viewed past 2 meters. And as you go further out, at a distance, the moonbeam spot is too large and dim. At night time outdoors with typical ambient city lighting, it's useless. It needs a tighter focus for useful throw. 
Perhaps in pitch black darkness, it'll be more noticeable.

A Luxeon 3W may provide the lumens to make a positive difference. But the runtime would be useless on the 2AA. But the 2C makes a nice candidate for future modding. 

I can see myself attaching it to my bike's handlebar as a headlight set to 3-4 meters ahead. The moonbeam's uniformity would work well here.

I don't regret purchasing them, as they are nicely built lights, and they are a niche light which I'd happily include in my collection at this price.
Fun to play around with, to tinker, but I reach for my other lights first for any upclose work, working under the hood, or need outdoor throw.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 28, 2006)

River Rock resells lights that they source from Chinese manufacturers and it appears that Target may be their primary if not exclusive retail outlet. You'll find those lights under the Nuwai and Aurora names elsewhere.



maxilux said:


> Thanks, did you know who sells River Rock and makes worldwide shipping?


----------



## WNG (Feb 28, 2006)

srvctec said:


> Stopped at my local Target last night and they are all out and no rain checks.



Funny, they were giving out rainchecks here in MA.
But the raincheck did state they may not restock this item.
It's a safe bet Target is NOT restocking them....I think they are making room for Mag LEDs.

Luckily, I managed to find 2 in stock in another Target store before the sale ended.

Hmmm, I wonder if the Inova products will also go on sale as the Mag LEDs hit the shelves?


----------



## BlackDecker (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

I hope Target isn't dropping the River Rock line. I found most of the RR line to be very good and inexpensive lights. My favs are the 2AAA, headlamp, and 4AA lantern.

They sold for far less than you could buy other rebranded lights like Aurora.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Target halves prices on River Rock 2C, 2AA, and reduces MiniMaglites until Feb. 27*

Yeah, I notice that price similarity as well. Amazing how Target can operate with a brick & mortar presence, source the merchandise through an intermediary, have tons of advertising expenses, yet they can sell the Nuwai (1AAA and 2 AAA) lights and the Aurora (2AA and 2C) for less than almost all of the web merchants, including those who are importing directly. 



BlackDecker said:


> I hope Target isn't dropping the River Rock line. I found most of the RR line to be very good and inexpensive lights. My favs are the 2AAA, headlamp, and 4AA lantern.
> 
> They sold for far less than you could buy other rebranded lights like Aurora.


----------



## unclearty (Feb 28, 2006)

I just ran to my local Targut at lunch, today. Bought one of the Inova X1's....got it back to my office...it's the old style..**sigh**..but I did notice while I was there....not one RR product anywhere...not even an empty RR peg. I guess they're gone


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 28, 2006)

WNG said:


> It's a safe bet Target is NOT restocking them....I think they are making room for Mag LEDs.
> ...
> Hmmm, I wonder if the Inova products will also go on sale as the Mag LEDs hit the shelves?





unclearty said:


> ... not one RR product anywhere...not even an empty RR peg. I guess they're gone



Sometimes I think speculative conclusions like these are an invitation to future disappointment. How long were Mag lights on the market before they were carried by Target? 10-15 years? While I don't think it would take for them to stock the Mag LED, it they even do it at all, to make such a presumption seems to be more along the lines of rumor mongering IMHO. 


As mentioned in a few earlier postings in this thread, the lights have gone back to their normal pricing at most Target stores. Now if "unclearty"'s observation were be correct, it should be a good indicator, given Target's past trends, to start looking for those lights at an even lower price as "clearance" items at the stores that might still have them.


----------



## WNG (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, although I was issued a raincheck for the 2C RiverRock, the issuing store is no longer restocking them. Removed the display description tag from the racks.
But they managed to restock the 2AA though.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 8, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> given Target's past trends, to start looking for those lights at an even lower price as "clearance" items at the stores that might still have them.


This is exactly what I'm waiting for.


----------



## wwglen (Mar 9, 2006)

Just remember that a TARGET rain check for a flashlight can be used for ANY flashlight not just the one they had on sale.

wwglen


----------



## nakahoshi (Mar 9, 2006)

daloosh said:


> TooManyGizmos, blindspot, RebelXTNC, nakahoshi, welcome all to CPF, why dontchall stay awhile!



Missed the Welcome, Thank you, your all a friendly bunch around here. Also, if this bug is as contagious as it is in me, i dont think anyone will be leaving anytime soon, and if we do leave, it wont be in the dark:candle:
Thanks again, i feel at home
-bobby


----------

